# Black Desert Online: so sieht die Zukunft der MMORPGs aus



## phenom-2 (27. Mai 2013)

*Black Desert Online: so sieht die Zukunft der MMORPGs aus*​ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Y9Eh4-Ffk#!
*
Pearl Abyss hat einen neuen Trailer zum kommenden MMORPG Black Desert Online veröffentlicht. So könnte die Zukunft des Online-Rollenspiels aussehen.*

 Die Herrschaften von Pearl Abyss haben einen neuen Trailer zum kommenden Online-Rollenspiel _Black Desert Online _veröffentlicht.  Zunächst wirkt der Titel optisch seltsam, besonders durch seine  aggressiv hohen LOD-Werte. Doch dann kommen die ersten Details hinzu,  sowie die wunderschöne, detaillierte Umgebung des Spiels. Ergänzt wird  das ganze durch eine optisch schöne Beleuchtung, sowieso einige sehr  gründlich detaillierte Charaktere. Dieser Titel wird der erste seiner  Art, der die beiden Next-Gen-Konsolen gegeneinander antreten lassen  wird.
Der Start der Beta ist noch  dieses Jahr für Südkorea geplant, man munkelt, dass der Release in  Europa nicht vor 2015 starten wird.

*Ich finde das Spiel genial gemacht freue mich jetzt schon drauf, was sagt ihr zur dem Spiel würdet ihr es auch gerne testen?
Leider dauert es noch knap 2 Jahre *
​


----------



## ColorMe (27. Mai 2013)

Grafisch ja ganz schön (bis auf POP POP POP DA IST ER... DER BAUM) nur entscheidet bei einem MMORPG weniger die Grafik als der Inhalt.

PS: An den Animationen sollten sie aber unbedingt noch arbeiten.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Mai 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus, leider zählt bei einem MMORPG aber nicht die Grafik 

Es zählt... Gameplay, Story, Endcontent, PvP, Raids/PvE Allgemein, Größe der Welt (sieht ziemlich riesig aus), Langzeitmotivation und Customizing


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Mai 2013)

Die Grafik ist super, den Animationen nach zufolge scheint das Kampfsystem auch ganz gut zu werden... ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Dastano (14. Juni 2013)

Wer eine deutsche Com sucht, ist hier herzlich willkommen! 

Black Desert Online - Größte deutsche Community • Portal


----------



## Jor-El (14. Juni 2013)

Sehr hübsch anzusehen..aktuell. Mal sehen was 2015 so geht.


----------

